
Ask HN: What is the biggest pain point of finding and applying for a job? - airesume
What do you find to be the biggest pain point in finding and applying for a job these days?
======
heldrida
Technical tests that take a lot of your personal time, face to face technical
test with a group of people looking at you while you're trying to focus.

------
probinso
Filling out forms is a waste of time. I have spent time laying out my resume
and cover letters, if you cannot read them or take the time to sift through,
then it's probably not worth my time

One unpopular belief I hold though, is the technical tests are actually
valuable. I usually use this as an opportunity to try out a programming style
or language I've never used before

------
rl1987
Gameshow-style obstacle courses that have little to do with actual day to day
work to be performed once hired. Codility. HackerRank. Theoretical puzzles on
whiteboard.

------
gamechangr
Knowing enough people.

Hiring off of resumes is dead. Companies don't even advertise jobs unless they
are high turnover and/or lower paid.

~~~
airesume
We have not found this to be the case. A lot of times it is about getting the
resume to the right person. There are numerous examples of high paying jobs at
great companies being secured by direct cold-applying. So the good news is it
can be done!

------
Something1234
Corrupt job sites that lie or link to garbage sites that require another
login.

------
shortoncash
Deciding to find and apply for a job.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
In particular, I already have a job. Finding and applying for a job is a bunch
of effort that I don't _have_ to do. Is my current job bad enough that I'm
ready to move? Would a new job be enough _better_ to be worth the effort?

------
nicholas73
Too many forms to fill.

